# nastran and patran



## أحمد_وجيه (20 فبراير 2011)

ممكن حد يساعدنى 
اريد برامج :77:nastran and patran:77: او حد يدلنى على مكان اخد فى كورسات بس يريت مكان غير جامعة القاهرة
وشكرا​


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (23 فبراير 2011)

نرجوا الرد من المشرفين الاعزاء


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (23 فبراير 2011)

و يريت لو حد يقولنا هو مهم بعد الدراسة


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 فبراير 2011)

http://store.mscsoftware.com/training/trainingevents.cfm?PROD=MSC.NASTRAN

visit this web


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks for allllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 فبراير 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wdelrasheed (26 فبراير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss for all


----------



## أحمد_وجيه (31 مارس 2011)

طب لو سمحتم ممكن ليتكات للبرامج دى


----------



## محمد بن عايض (19 أبريل 2011)

للرفع.....


----------

